# 01772 - Signal from Level Control Pressure Sensor - help



## dules (Jun 17, 2010)

please help me i got error 

*Address 34: Level Control Labels: None 
Part No: 7L0 907 553 F 
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081 
Coding: 0015511 
Shop #: WSC 128452 000 00000 
VCID: 366822163835 

1 Fault Found: 
01772 - Signal from Level Control Pressure Sensor (G291) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent* 



While Porsche car cayene year 2005 but as far as computers and everything is the same chassis as the Volkswagen Touareg and Audi Q7. What I can perform that this issue is resolved and the car repaired. Thanks


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

Old thread.. but I am having the same on my 03 allroad... Here's the info needed to inspect: 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/01772

" 01772 - Signal from Level Control Pressure Sensor (G291)
01772 - Signal from Level Control Pressure Sensor (G291): Implausible Signal
01772 - Signal from Level Control Pressure Sensor (G291): Short-Circuit to Positive
01772 - Signal from Level Control Pressure Sensor (G291): Short-Circuit to Ground (GND)
Possible Symptoms
Possible Causes

Wiring issue between G291 sensor and J197 Control Module
Faulty G291 sensor
Faulty J197 Control Module
Air leak in system 

Possible Solutions

Inspect and repair wiring harness
Inspect for leaks with soapy water 

Additional Notes

When found in the VW Touareg, see Technical Bulletin V4305XX
When found in the following Audi vehicles check TSB 43-08-16 | TPI 2018765
2006-2009 (4F) A6
2004-2009 (4E) A8
2007-2009 (4L) Q7
May be stored in conjunction with 00453, 01583, 01770, 01772, 02645 and/or 02646. "


----------

